# The Worlds Smartest rat!



## RatSmarts (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## RatSmarts (Feb 15, 2013)

Another video of her(more tricks) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjBCVFymLjc


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Is this your cutie? =)


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah! This is awesome. I had a bunny (RIP Snoopy </3) that did all kinds of fantastic tricks, but I've only had rats do very simple tricks. Brody is crazy smart, though. I'm hoping to attempt teaching him tricks. 

The girl in the video is seriously amazing!!


----------



## RatSmarts (Feb 15, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Is this your cutie? =)


 Yes, this is Cocoa. My two month old rat


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh, this is actually yours??? Thats awesome!!! I didn't know that. 

What training techniques do you use? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

She is beautiful and you did such a wonderful job! Tell us all of your secrets! (Or else.)


----------



## RatSmarts (Feb 15, 2013)

Well patience is the key to training them, always lead the way to the trick because they will follow after. Keep treats in handy at all times. Check out these two more unbelievable video's of Cocoa(the worlds smartest rat ). 



 ///////


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Did you use a specific method (clicker?) of training?


----------



## RatSmarts (Feb 15, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Did you use a specific method (clicker?) of training?


 No special method really. She figured out that my fingers is what gives her treats. Where ever my fingers (with a treat) goes, she follows. Lead them to spin, then give them a treat. Lead them to their cage then give them a treat. It's simple really. However her jumping everywhere is all her, I never taught her that. Some rats are afraid to jump while others aren't.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome videos!


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

What treats do you give her? It's difficult to find something that they can't refuse everytime lol.


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Very cool!


Rat Princess said:


> What treats do you give her? It's difficult to find something that they can't refuse everytime lol.


I trained my old girl to come to her name using the little miniature size yogies. The pink ones.


----------



## RatSmarts (Feb 15, 2013)

Rat Princess said:


> What treats do you give her? It's difficult to find something that they can't refuse everytime lol.


 I give her anything for treats, usually some seeds though.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

These are great!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Coca is amazing


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

She looks AWESOME!
I've found that some rats learn tricks better than others--I can get my girl Luna to jump up to two feet to get to me, but she actually taught me that, not the other way around. Lol. 
You've got one adorable girl there.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

And now I feel lame XD 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

lollll i thought teaching my girls "come" was brilliant. Theyre so naughty! never want to go back in the cage  i have to go rat hunting to retrieve them from behind my bed/under my covers/on the windowsill/in my drawers/in the closet....



your rattie is adorable! I love the name too... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I need a like button I can't tell people over and over "ha that's hilarious/cute" because I'm pretty sure people will get sick of it XD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice job with your rat! It's a pleasure to see another rat so well raised and enjoying her life in a human - rat integrated household. Cool tricks and cool rats are the result of happy well socialized rats doing what comes natural with the humans they love, not some super secret training technique. That said, I've trained a few remarkable rats and the one in the vid is no slouch. She's a pretty sharp rat actually.

With how smart rats are, they are just so much fun to work with. How I so miss the days when Fuzzy Rat was so young and eager to please. Enjoy these times while you can.

And by the way, to those of you watching the vids in amazement... that's what pet rats are supposed to look like. If your rats aren't amazing, it isn't their fault. Get those rats out of their cages, invest the love and the time and let them amaze you too.


----------

